# Sweepster for John Deere 300 series



## deerehauler

today i picked up a sweepster for a 300 series John Deere. I collect older john deere garden tractors and accessories, and this fits that description. i'm planning on using it this spring for business, and maybe next winter on sidewalks.

next i actually need the tractor to run it, haha.

i may need suggesstions on how to price a job clearing parking lots and driveways.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Well I know were a bunch of 300 series tractors are. But better yet. I can come take it off your hands. I need a small one, since my 6' sweepster is to big for sideways.


----------



## Dwan

You will find that sweeper is fast and does a great job, but does creat a lot of dust. You will want to wet down the area you are sweeping first or do your work in the rain. You will also still have to do curbs by hand as it does not get to close to edges. Watch your down preasure, the apply only enough preasure to creat a 4" patern otherwise you will ware out the brush real fast. also when storing it block it up so the brush is not tuching the ground other wise it wil creat flat spots causing the broom to bounce when sweeping.
Good buy, should be worth atleast the same as a plow and is almost as fast.There is more maintenence on it though.


----------

